# Atom.......ic....



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Spent a couple of hours with Marc (Krystal Kleen) at his unit today and took along my flash gear to have a little play.

The Atom was there so with a little creative lighting action using my 2 trusty old (25 yrs+) Vivitar 283's, my Canon 430ex off camera and a bit of thought and practice, we managed to grab to pretty good shots. Considering it was in the dark corner of an old industrial unit, I was rather please with this one...the high contrast effect was done with lights and not PS 










Comments welcome :wave:


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

The main problem is the reflections. It would look much nicer with the use of a Polarising Filter.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

maybe the wing for sure, but the nose cone looked more alive with the reflections. Losing more 2 stops of light was not really an option though sadly


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

As Damon said, this was done in the darkest dingiest corner of the unit thats only ever used for storage of cars so lighting has never been a priority up that end with the ceiling mounted metal halides there disconnected as there isnt any point lighting unused space. I have posted a picture below that i took on my Panasonic that shows the setup and what Damon had to work with

Got to say i was quite impressed with Damon's results considering the limitations.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

That looks a rather nice corner in your unit Marc 

Didn't come out bad Damon for no natural or ceiling lighting Damon


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

cheers bud - first of a few sessions I hope


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh wow. Love it.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Epoch said:


> That looks a rather nice corner in your unit Marc


Ive seen worse dark and dingy corners It will hopefully look a lot nicer if we do what we want with it



Bigpikle said:


> cheers bud - first of a few sessions I hope


Hopefully we'll see how it looks with the flat panels of the M3 on friday and how the light behaves with it.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I like it.... 

Bret


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

Very nice car


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

damon,

how did you fire the off camera flashes, optical slave or radio triggers.

if RT, which ones did you use?

nice shots dude.

p.s. is the flashes bouncing off the ceiling?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Estoril-5 said:


> damon,
> 
> how did you fire the off camera flashes, optical slave or radio triggers.
> 
> ...


It was some serious improvisation :lol:

The flashes were fired by cheapo chinese wireless triggers available from ebay. They are cheap and nasty but I've had mine for about 3 years and they still work perfectly and only cost about £20. The trigger simply plugs in the flash socket on the body, so it means I can still have my 430ex connected by cord from the hotshoe. I cant use those old Vivitars on any kind of hotshoe connector as the voltage they create when they fire would fry the electronics on my 5D!

The flashes were actually blasting at the walls, as the ceiling is very high as you can see in the pic. With the close crop it meant that I could ensure no detail came from the walls by simply increasing the power and careful positioning of the flash to overexpose as much wall as possible.

I didnt bounce anything off the ceiling as it would have made the reflections worse, and was too far away anyway. I lit the front by having Marc hold my 430ex off camera and it fired through a large circular diffuser to soften it.

HTH


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

i'm no expert but imo thats a lovely shot... nice results for the amount of effort you put in !

:thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

"large circular diffuser" - pics, linky, thoughts?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> "large circular diffuser" - pics, linky, thoughts?


like one of these

they're great as you can different covers to be black, silver, gold or white or take the cover off and its a great big diffuser  Folds up to be about 9" across as well.

Used it again today to soften the light over todays pic - gave a nice even soft light and avoided bad highlights on the silver bits, then used a silver reflector to bounce back a little light onto the front of the green car and to the front wheel...


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

They look great Damon :thumb:. I disagree about the reflections of the Atom, I think it would look really odd having no reflections and the colours achieved with the lights/flash are really impressive.

And will you stop playing with Dan's car's while he's at school during the day :lol:

What's next then ??


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

no idea tomorrow, but a gorgeous M3 Friday...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

looks pretty good to me


----------



## Dare-2B-Dutch (Apr 28, 2008)

Just spoke with Marc and quickly logged in. I must say; knowing the unit quite well this is brilliantly done. Chapeau Damon!
I can't wait to see more pics. I'm sure Marc's addicted now and will start buying equipment soon.
I will keep an eye out for the next one.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

cheers Marco - havent seen you for ages :wave:

he has some big plans already, and no doubt they are going to cost me a fortune as well :lol:


----------

